# Beretta Cougar 8045 F Cat pak LAPD



## beretta40 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking to purchase one of these rare Beretta's, Does anyone know what they are worth ?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26192-info-beretta-cougar-8045f-cat-pak-lapd.html

Multiple threads on the same subject aren't necessary.


----------

